# Mammoth Mountain Kamikaze



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Was there for the last day of the season for riding the kami. We threw a chain in the rough early in the run but had a great decent anyway.
Kamikaze downhill chainless tandem 9_18_11.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

That looked like a stroll in the park until you passed that one guy and he just disappeared behind you. You guys got some nerves of steel. ...or no nerves at all - just a mild tingling sensation. 

But your Dakine Trailfox vid is really the best!

-F


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Love the Vid's. Sea Otter looked like a blast as well as Mammoth. Now just to talk the organizers into putting tandem friendly jumps into the course at Sea Otter.


----------

